# LES machine is cranking !!



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2012)

Significant LES ongoing on the TUG !   

Turin where Snow Ridge is located may get between 14-27 inches over the next 2 days according to WeatherUnderground. Bring it hopefully its blower-- could be "Snorkel City" IF prediction comes true-- thanks Lake Ontario !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice, glad someone is getting some. 

The warm weather probably means warm water, so when/if the cold sets in there should prob be a lot more of it before the lakes start to freeze over.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 2, 2012)

Many a great days at the Ridge as a kid.


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 2, 2012)

Erie is supposed to get going too. I've seen predictions of 1.5 to 2ft for Erie and 2 to 3.5ft for Ontario in the Tug hill from the NWS Buffalo. Excellent Smithers.... excellent.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 2, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, glad someone is getting some.
> 
> The warm weather probably means warm water, so when/if the cold sets in there should prob be a lot more of it before the lakes start to freeze over.



  Right on target Wa --BTW ur  lookin buff dude  -- been hitting the gym ??  Good on ya !


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 2, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Right on target Wa --BTW ur  lookin buff dude  -- been hitting the gym ??  Good on ya !



Nah, it's just that the beard gives me a chin and a hi-contrast photo ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2012)

Well im glad too see snow falling in NY, maybe some will makes it way to catskills Platty loves that lakhttp://forecast.weather.gov/showsigwx.php?warnzone=NYZ057&warncounty=NYC025&firewxzone=NYZ057&local_place1=Roxbury+NY&product1=Lake+Effect+Snow+Advisorye effect


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2012)

4 inches of lake effects snow at platty from their FB page


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 3, 2012)

When I awoke this morning I can say Rochester got zip, maybe an inch. Nice that 5-9 was "predicted".


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 3, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> When I awoke this morning I can say Rochester got zip, maybe an inch. Nice that 5-9 was "predicted".



Seriously Rochester got shafted. I was hoping to wake up to shovel-able snow but only about 1/2 inch fell in the city where I am. We were just in between the LE bands.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 3, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Significant LES ongoing on the TUG !
> 
> Turin where Snow Ridge is located may get between 14-27 inches over the next 2 days according to WeatherUnderground. Bring it hopefully its blower-- could be "Snorkel City" IF prediction comes true-- thanks Lake Ontario !!!!!!!!!!!!



Snow Ridge website said 10 inches as of 4pm yesterday. Any further detail of additional snow?

I think I'm going to head up to the TUG region on Saturday and ride the lift for a bit then maybe skin around some of the parks with vertical.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 3, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Snow Ridge website said 10 inches as of 4pm yesterday. Any further detail of additional snow?
> 
> I think I'm going to head up to the TUG region on Saturday and ride the lift for a bit then maybe skin around some of the parks with vertical.





Nope -- looks like that's IT !  too bad damn predictions are so far off this year .

The Ridge may be fine by the weekend if they keep the guns going too. but slackcountry  umm mebbe not so much


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 3, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nope -- looks like that's IT !  too bad damn predictions are so far off this year .
> 
> The Ridge may be fine by the weekend if they keep the guns going too. but slackcountry  umm mebbe not so much




My standards are pretty low =)

Perhaps I'll reconsider. I only go up if it's worth hitting their side country but no way to tell until someone heads up.

Maybe south to Holiday Valley instead.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 3, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> My standards are pretty low =)
> 
> Perhaps I'll reconsider. I only go up if it's worth hitting their side country but no way to tell until someone heads up.
> 
> Maybe south to Holiday Valley instead.



   i HEAR YA -------------------------especially this season ! 

I just watched the Watertown channel tonite and looks like snow showers couple times the rest of the week with hi 30's by weeks end --  so who knows ???????.

Good luck either way .

 Its about 85 miles one way for me and i usually  go on Wednesdays bcuz i ski it free then on a reciprocal deal


----------



## jaja111 (Jan 3, 2012)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> My standards are pretty low =)................



This has me spending the evening breathing ptex candle fumes and base grinding tonight. My ski looks like I straight lined into a stone parking lot on a summer day. Thank you Bristol. The wonderful 50/50 mixes of snow and gravel you've provided at the trail edges are awesome! Make everyone ski in the scraped out center WROiceyD.


----------



## JPTracker (Jan 3, 2012)

Jay is reporting 8"


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Jan 9, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> This has me spending the evening breathing ptex candle fumes and base grinding tonight. My ski looks like I straight lined into a stone parking lot on a summer day. Thank you Bristol. The wonderful 50/50 mixes of snow and gravel you've provided at the trail edges are awesome! Make everyone ski in the scraped out center WROiceyD.



I hear ya. My bases have taken a few hits at Bristol this year. 

Saturday was warm and soft...I didn't hit anything!


----------

